# Dowel Jig (Woodpeckers verse Dowelmax, or neither)



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

My son has recently asked for a dowel jig (a higher end one of course) as a XMas gift. I agree thinking it would make a nice gift, as nice ones tend to be pricey… We like to save things like this for special gifts.

Soo like many of you I'm sure you've seen the Woodpeckers "One Time" tool is currently their MT Dowel jig that works on the parallelogram concept.

I've also considered the DowelMax Jig….

I own NEITHER, and use a piece of plexiglass on a block of wood 

Can anyone give me some insight on the Woodpeckers or Dowelmax??

Or another brand?

Thanks in advance!!!

Lou B


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I have had the Dowelmax now for about 10 years and it has served me well. They are a great jig. I would buy again. Also that is what they are know for and what they do. As for the Woodpeckers jig they just make one time tools and some are pretty good but I don't feel that all there tools are the best and are just trying to sell gadgets. Check out some of there videos and see all the things they can do. By the way they are a very precise jig.

https://www.dowelmax.com/instruction-videos/


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Agreed that WP sometimes seem way overpriced and "gadgety".

Woodpeckers on lj

Woodpeckers on youtube

lj reviews
More Reasons To Run Out & Get Yourself a DowelMax


Sell your Biscuit Joiner and your Pocket Hole Jig and buy the DowelMax.

Dowelmax

youtube
Dowelmax on youtube


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Kinda funny I just saw a Woodpecker look a like ….. Also this is there second try at it …

https://www.banggood.com/Self-Centering-Dowelling-Jig-Metric-Dowel-6810mm-Drilling-Tools-for-woodworking-p-1052856.html?gmcCountry=US&currency=USD&cur_warehouse=CN&createTmp=1

https://toolguyd.com/woodpeckers-doweling-jig-one-time-tool/


----------

